# Probleme beim treiberupdate ATI Radeon



## pg4wa (1. Mai 2005)

habe nen athlon 1333 *ich weis kein renner* mit einer 9500 radeon.
hatte keinerlei probleme mit dem system und wollte den aktuellen (5.4 catalyst) sollte es sein, von der GameStar zu installieren. bei dieser aktion kam die meldung "_kein videotreiber vorhanden_"! also habe ich meinen vorhandenen treibe deinstalliert und den rechner neu gestartet, achja ich habe win me, und ab diesem zeitpunkt bekomme ich unter anderem folgende meldung: "die treiberdatei zur anzeige von bildschirmelementen funktioniert nicht. installieren sie einen neuen anzeigentreiber..." wenn ich das versuche, dann suche ich mir die benötigten dll´s aus den veschiedenen verzeichnissen, aber zum abschluss meldet mir windows: "_kein authorisierter treiber, es wird empfohlen ihnnicht zu installieren_" und ich kann es nur mit OK bestätigen und das prozedere fängt von vorne an...

außedem läuft mein system nur noch unter 640x480x16 kann nichts umstellen mehr...

was gibt es noch zu sagen.

wegen einer ikernel meckert er auch dann noch rum..hmm

ist vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn wissende mir fragen stellen und ich darauf dann antworte, weis jetzt nicht, was ich noch schreiben soll

*DANKE*


----------

